# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  (لا تجتمع امتى على ضلاله) هل هو حديث صحيح ؟

## أحمد أبو الأنوار

كثير من المتكلمين يحتجون بحديث (لا تجتمع امتي على ضلاله)
ويضعون به قواعد شرعية كثيرة
وبحثت عنه فلم اجد له سندا واحد صحيحا 
فهل منكم من يرشدني الى الحكم الفصل في هذا الحديث ؟ وهل له اصل ؟

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

“ إن الله قد أجار أمتي من أن تجتمع على ضلالة “ .
قال الألباني في “ السلسلة الصحيحة “ 3 / 319 :“ 
رواه ابن أبي عاصم في “ السنة “ ( 2 / 1 و رقم 79 - منسوخة المكتب ) عن سعيد ابن زربي عن الحسن عن كعب بن عاصم الأشعري # سمع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : يقول : 
قلت : سعيد بن زربي منكر الحديث كما في “ التقريب “ و سائر رجاله ثقات إلا أن الحسن و هو البصري مدلس و قد عنعنه .
ثم رواه من طريق مصعب بن إبراهيم عن سعيد بن أبي عروبة عن قتادة عن أنس مرفوعا .
قلت : و مصعب بن إبراهيم هذا منكر الحديث أيضا كما قال ابن عدي , و ساق له حديثا آخر مما أنكر عليه .
و قال الذهبي : “ قلت : و له حديث آخر عن سعيد عن قتادة ... “ قلت : فذكره .
ثم رواه ( 91 ) من طريق محمد بن إسماعيل بن عياش : حدثنا أبي عن ضمضم بن زرعة عن شريح بن عبيد عن كعب بن عاصم به مرفوعا بلفظ : “ .... من ثلاث : أن لا يجوعوا , و لا يجتمعوا على ضلالة , و لا يستباح بيضة المسلمين “ . 
قلت : و رجاله ثقات غير محمد بن إسماعيل بن عياش ,
قال أبو داود : لم يكن بذاك . و قال أبو حاتم : لم يسمع من أبيه شيئا , حملوه على أن يحدث عنه فحدث . 
قلت : فالحديث بمجموع هذه الطرق حسن . انظر “ الضعيفة “ ( 1510 ) . 

المجلد:3 السلسلة الصحيحة 24 - إن الله تعالى لا يجمع أمتي على ضلالة ، و يد الله على الجماعة 
الراوي: عبدالله بن عمر المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: صحيح الجامع - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1848
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح

----------


## شموخ انسانه

السلام عليكم
أريد تخريج لهذا الحديث ( لا تجتمع أمتي على ضلالة ) ..
( و لا تجتمع أمتي على الضلالة ومن شذ شذ في النار )

----------


## أحمد أبو الأنوار

> المجلد:3 السلسلة الصحيحة 24 - إن الله تعالى لا يجمع أمتي على ضلالة ، و يد الله على الجماعة 
> الراوي: عبدالله بن عمر المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: صحيح الجامع - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1848
> خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح


الحديث ضعيف
و لا اعرف كيف يصححه الالباني !!!





> “ إن الله قد أجار أمتي من أن تجتمع على ضلالة “ .
> قال الألباني في “ السلسلة الصحيحة “ 3 / 319 :“
> رواه ابن أبي عاصم في “ السنة “ ( 2 / 1 و رقم 79 - منسوخة المكتب ) عن سعيد ابن زربي عن الحسن عن كعب بن عاصم الأشعري # سمع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : يقول :
> قلت : سعيد بن زربي منكر الحديث كما في “ التقريب “ و سائر رجاله ثقات إلا أن الحسن و هو البصري مدلس و قد عنعنه .
> ثم رواه من طريق مصعب بن إبراهيم عن سعيد بن أبي عروبة عن قتادة عن أنس مرفوعا .
> قلت : و مصعب بن إبراهيم هذا منكر الحديث أيضا كما قال ابن عدي , و ساق له حديثا آخر مما أنكر عليه .
> و قال الذهبي : “ قلت : و له حديث آخر عن سعيد عن قتادة ... “ قلت : فذكره .
> ثم رواه ( 91 ) من طريق محمد بن إسماعيل بن عياش : حدثنا أبي عن ضمضم بن زرعة عن شريح بن عبيد عن كعب بن عاصم به مرفوعا بلفظ : “ .... من ثلاث : أن لا يجوعوا , و لا يجتمعوا على ضلالة , و لا يستباح بيضة المسلمين “ .
> قلت : و رجاله ثقات غير محمد بن إسماعيل بن عياش ,
> ...


كيف في طرقه منكر الحديث او غير موثق وفي الاجمال يكون "حسن"

----------


## العاصمية

كل من تكلم على هذا الحديث قال لا يصح.

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

كل من تكلم على هذا الحديث قال لا يصح.

كلامك ليس بصحيح وانظري الى العلماء الذين صححوه
 
 م- إن الله أجاركم من ثلاث خلال أن لا يدعو عليكم نبيكم فتهلكوا جميعا وأن لا يظهر أهل انلباطل على أهل الحق وأن لا تجتمعوا على ضلالة 
الراوي: أبو مالك الأشعري المحدث: أبو داود - المصدر: سنن أبي داود - الصفحة أو الرقم: 4253
خلاصة حكم المحدث: سكت عنه [وقد قال في رسالته لأهل مكة كل ما سكت عنه فهو صالح] 
﻿ 6 - إن الله تعالى : لا يجمع أمتي على ضلالة، ويد الله على الجماعة ومن شذ، شذ إلى النار
الراوي: عبدالله بن عمر المحدث: السيوطي - المصدر: الجامع الصغير - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1818
خلاصة حكم المحدث: حسن 
﻿ 7 - إن الله تعالى لا يجمع أمتي على ضلالة ، و يد الله على الجماعة 
الراوي: عبدالله بن عمر المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: صحيح الجامع - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1848
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح 
﻿ 8 - إن الله لا يجمع أمتي على ضلالة ، ويد الله على الجماعة 
الراوي: - المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: الذب الأحمد - الصفحة أو الرقم: 11
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح 
﻿ 9 - إن الله تعالى قد أجار لي على أمتي من ثلاث : لا يجوعوا و لا يجتمعوا على ضلالة و لا يستباح بيضة المسلمين 
الراوي: كعب بن عاصم الأشعري المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: تخريج كتاب السنة - الصفحة أو الرقم: 92
خلاصة حكم المحدث: حسن 
﻿ 10 - عن يسير بن عمرو قال : شيعنا أبا مسعود إلى القادسية فقلنا له : إن أصحابنا قد ذهبوا فاعهد إلينا شيئا نأخذ به عنك ، فقال : اصبروا حتى يستريح بر أو يستراح من فاجر ، وعليكم بالجماعة فإن الله لا يجمع هذه الأمة على ضلالة 
الراوي: يسير بن عمرو المحدث: ابن حجر العسقلاني - المصدر: موافقة الخبر الخبر - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1/115
خلاصة حكم المحدث: موقوف صحيح 
﻿ 11 - إن أمتي لن تجتمع على ضلالة، فإذا رأيتم اختلافا فعليكم بالسواد الأعظم
الراوي: أنس بن مالك المحدث: السيوطي - المصدر: الجامع الصغير - الصفحة أو الرقم: 2221
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح 
﻿ 12 - لا تجتمع أمتي على ضلالة 
الراوي: - المحدث: الزرقاني - المصدر: مختصر المقاصد - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1179
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح 
﻿ 13 - إن الله قد أجار أمتي من أن تجتمع على ضلالة 
الراوي: كعب بن عاصم الأشعري المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: السلسلة الصحيحة - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1331
خلاصة حكم المحدث: حسن بجموع الطرق 
﻿ 14 - إن الله قد أجار أمتي أن تجتمع على ضلالة 
الراوي: أنس بن مالك المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: تخريج كتاب السنة - الصفحة أو الرقم: 83
خلاصة حكم المحدث: حسن 
﻿ 15 - إن الله تعالى قد أجار أمتي من أن تجتمع على ضلالة 
الراوي: كعب بن عاصم الأشعري المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: تخريج كتاب السنة - الصفحة أو الرقم: 82
خلاصة حكم المحدث: حسن 
1 2 3 4 5 6 7

----------


## العاصمية

أحسنت أخي أبو محمد الغامدي.
أخطأتُ في النقل. وألى الأخ مزيد تائدة:

 قال السخاوي: حديث مشهور المتن ذو أسانيد كثيرة وشواهد متعددة في المرفوع وغيره(المقاصد الحسنة: ص460). فروي عنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه قال : "إن الله أجاركم من ثلاث خلال(ومنها) وأن لا تجتمعوا على ضلالة، رواه أبو داود في سننه: 4/452، رقم 4253، قال الحافظ في التلخيص: في إسناده انقطاع، وقال في موضع آخر: سنده حسن(عون المعبود: 11/426)، وروى أحمد عن أبي بصرة الغفاري رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال: "سألت الله عز وجل أن لا تجتمع أمتي على ضلالة فأعطانيها"(المسن  د 6/396) قال الحافظ في التلخيص: "..رجاله ثقات لكن فيه راوٍ لم يسم"(عون المعبود: 11/326)، وروى الترمذي عن ابن عمر "أن الله تعالى لا يجمع أمتي أو قال أمة محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - على ضلالة، ويد الله مع الجماعة، ومن شذَّ شذَّ إلى النار" قال أبو عيسى: حديث غريب من هذا الوجه (سنن الترمذي 4/466، رقم 2167)، وقال ابن حجر في تخريج المختصر: حديث غريب خرجه أبو نعيم في الحلية، واللالكائي في السنة، ورجاله رجال الصحيح، لكنه معلول، فقد قال الحاكم: لو كان محفوظاً حكمت بصحته على شرط الصحيح، لكن اختلف فيه على معتمر بن سليمان على سبعة أقوال، فذكرها، وذلك مقتضي للاضطراب والمضطرب من أقسام الضعيف(عن فيض القدير 2/271). ورواه ابن ماجة بلفظ: "إن أمتي لا تجتمع على ضلالة"(سنن ابن ماجة: كتاب الفتن، باب السواد الأعظم 2/1303، رقم 3950)، وأورده السيوطي في الجامع ورمز له بالصحة(فيض القدير: 2/431) لكن قال السندي: "وفي الزوائد في إسناده أبو خلف الأعمى واسمه حازم بن عطاء وهو ضعيف(حاشية السندي على سنن ابن ماجة: 2/464)، وقال العراقي في تخريج أحاديث البيضاوي: جاء الحديث بطرق في كلها نظر (لمصدر السابق)، وقال ابن حجر: "له طرق لا يخلو واحد منها من مقال"(عن فيض القدير: 2/200)، وقد أورده أصحاب الأصول محتجين به. انظر: المستصفى: 1/175، والأحكام للآمدي: 1/219. ... [قال جامعه: رواية أبي داود ضعفها الألباني في السنن، ولكن قال: الجملة الثالثة (يعني محل الشاهد) صحيحة، الصحيحة 1331. وراجع الضعيفة 1510-ورواية الترمذي صححها الألباني في السنن دون طرفها الأخير- ورواية ابن ماجة ضعفها جداً في السنن دون محل الشاهد- ورواية أحمد قال محققوا مسند الرسالة: صحيح لغيره، وهذا إسناد ضعيف لإبهام الراوي عن أبي بصرة (45/200-ح 27224 الرسالة، 6/396 الميمنية)- وتفسير ابن كثير: الآية 65 من سورة الأنعام، والطبري نفس الآية - وانظر: السنة لابن أبي= =عاصم: 80، 82، 83، 84، 85، 92، والمشكاة 173، والضعيفة 4896، وصحيح الجامع 1844، الطبراني في الكبير (2171)، الحاكم 1/116، ومجمع الزوائد 7/221، 222].

----------


## أحمد أبو الأنوار

في مشكاة المصابيح الحديث محكوم عليه بالضعف
ولم يصححه الحاكم 
وزاد البيهقي بقوله (أبو سفيان المديني يقال : إنه سليمان بن سفيان ، واختلف في كنيته وليس بمعروف)

----------

